# Timing belt or chain?



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey there all. I've got a 2000 Altima GXE with roughly 110k miles on it. It's very well maintained (Mobil 1 every 3k miles, tranny fluids every 24k, radiator twice a year, brakes, belts, etc...) and it behaves and performs the same, if not better, than when I got it 70k miles ago.

I am not sure if I need a timing belt or chain change. One Nissan dealer told me I have a timing belt and that it had to have been replaced already, yet when I went to another Nissan dealer (and a few other mechanics) they say I have a timing chain and that does not need to be changed for a much longer period of time.

Now I'm confused as hell and wonder if anyone here knows what a 2000 Nissan Altima GXE has inside it? Timing belt or timing chain?


----------



## SLICPARTNA (Aug 15, 2004)

*timing chain*

from what i read it has a chain


----------



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

SLICPARTNA said:


> from what i read it has a chain


Cool! Would you mind if I asked where you learned this from? I'm hearing more and more it's a chain, but I have yet to find a definitive answer.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

*Definatly a Chain*

100% positive. Read profile..


----------



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

Spddracer said:


> 100% positive. Read profile..


Awesome! If I am correct, chains do not need to be replaced for the life of the motor correct?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

correct, MOST chains last the life of the engine. the engine you have is a ka24de and they ALL had chains, from 93-01.


----------

